# Word Search:



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

*Find 10 words or group of words that relate to*
*Space or space travel*


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2014)

Saturnrings ,lunar landing , must be to early can't see anything else lol


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

Steff said:


> Saturnrings ,lunar landing , must be to early can't see anything else lol



Well Done Steff, both are correct


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 16, 2014)

Space walk
Capsule


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 16, 2014)

Space suit
Lift off


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> Space walk
> Capsule



Morning LeeLee, well done


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> Space suit
> Lift off



In top form again I see. yep! both correct


----------



## Redkite (Jan 16, 2014)

Weightlessness


----------



## Redkite (Jan 16, 2014)

Space station


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Weightlessness



Well Done Redkite.


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Space station



Well Spotted, just 2 more.


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

*Last Two:*

Are in Row/column 4 and 7


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2014)

David H said:


> Are in Row/column 4 and 7



nooooooo still cant see um lol can only see fog lol




is one of them gantry?


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok Steff.

row/column 4 line 4

Row/column 7 line 13

surely you'll get them now


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll repeat Steff's Gantry, and add Milky Way


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2014)

I said Gantry lol David


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> I'll repeat Steff's Gantry, and add Milky Way



Correct LeeLee.


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2014)

has david got me on ignore??


DAVID CAN U SEE ME!!


----------



## David H (Jan 16, 2014)

Steff said:


> has david got me on ignore??
> 
> 
> DAVID CAN U SEE ME!!



Sorry Steff, I forgot to acknowledge your answer, I'm very tired very long day 5am in first job, second job at 10 - absolutely shattered.


----------

